# lost atv in the river



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

well went riding today and someone went too far into the river. by the time we got to him the atv was gone. my question is how many people have done this and how did you find it. We dragged the spot for a few hours with boats but never found it. assuming the current got it and it'll end up on the sand bar down river in a few days.


----------



## LBZ_Duramax (Jul 3, 2013)

How deep was the spot you lost it?


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

You need to dive it using a search pattern. We do recovery dives at work all the time it's not easy. If its crystal clear you may be able to snorkel but I reccomend diving it using a search pattern. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

its about 10-14 ft. we dove under quite a bit trying to find it. problem is the current is right there.

its not mine just another guy I ride with. 11 XMR is what he sunk


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man, I hope he had insurance on it!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man...that's gota suck...


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

That does suck.. I watched a YouTube video on this exact thing .. They found it way down the river and deep


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

no insurance haha on a brighter note he texted me today and found it! how or where i'm not sure at the moment.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Unreal


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

an update on the recovery. department of natural resources had to come they used a diver sonar and a tractor to pull it out.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

That's good he got it back and crazy they found


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

He's a bout to spend some money though.


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not if he does everything right


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

You don't reckon it being submerged that long messed with the computer any?


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't suppose anyone took any pictures?? Not going to be cheap, I bet. Did the DNR say if they were going to fine him for the work???


----------

